# Blood Angels rumors



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody likes Space Vampires?

via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
"-Blood Angel will get sometime after the new starter set a codex
-There will be no new super units
-The Predator gets a new box
-besides the Baal and the other two Variants a new Weapon option
-There will be a Multi Box with Honour Guard and something he called "Blood Brothers"."

via a different anonymous source on Faeit 212
"had already seen the new rulebook. The cover showing Blood Angels beating Orks.

Then he said it is planned to expand the Starter Set with another Box. He was not sure but he said that this box should include more models, probably limited."

via BoLS (latest rumors)
"Rules:
Mephiston: Lord of War.
Blood Angels: Gain access to the new Codex SM flyers, but not the tanks.

Minis:
New "Sanguinary" unit in Terminator armor
Clam pack plastic Sanguinary Priest
New Wheeled vehicle
"Classic Character" gets a resculpt (contrary chatter split between Mephiston/Tycho)"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont see the Baal getting combined into a new predator, it got done for the last codex, a vanilla predator update wouldnt be out of the question though. Blood angels are arguably one of the most popular if not thee most popular non vanilla chapter so any update would be cool and plastic characters is now a thing so it will be great to see, Not sure on the honourguard, with the vet squads and sanguinary guard is there any room for these guys ?unless they are giving them a new weapon type to make them stand out (blood shot guns), but hey anything is welcome.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Space Wolves get frost weapons cause their home world is cold, perhaps Blood Angels will get rad weapons cause their homeworld is a radiation fallout world.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Space Wolves get frost weapons cause their home world is cold, perhaps Blood Angels will get rad weapons cause their homeworld is a radiation fallout world.


Could be. Something like a poisoned weapon?

ABout the baal pred stuff: yeah its kinda confusing. Maybe a new weapon on turret could mean a new box!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For my thoughts on this rumour, here's the link to where it was originally posted :wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

oh, crap, there was another thread...i missed that by a mile! Anyway...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

hahaha it's all good, Nef. I have never had much luck with the search function on Heresy, to be honest.

Can't wait to see if the Mephiston as a Lord of War comes true. Makes sense, considering he is who he is.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

also there is the Gazkhull as LoW that might means that every uber charachter from now on is going to be a LoW, would make sense.
(yeah the search function is not my best friend...)


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

All of this was already posted in the other thread weeks ago :S


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The 13th said:


> All of this was already posted in the other thread weeks ago :S


you mean months :biggrin:
btw, yeah i noticed that too late.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i dont see the Baal getting combined into a new predator, it got done for the last codex, a vanilla predator update wouldnt be out of the question though.


A predator recut has been sitting around waiting for a release for a little while, I am led to believe..........


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

sadly i notice a shortage of rumors around the web...GW stranglehold is working, may the four gods curse them...


----------

